# Do you avoid reading certain posts on SAS that you think might upset/trigger you?



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Do you avoid reading certain topics/posts here on SAS that you think might upset/trigger you?

Yes


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

yes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes - the ones to do with ---- Fortunately, they get deleted quite quickly: thank you Mods.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Yep, hence my avoidance of the domestic violence thread going on in S&C at the moment. Hits too close to home, if you'll excuse the pun.


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

I do, yes


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol, I tend to avoid the relationship forum a lot.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I mostly avoid the Frustration and Coping with Social Anxiety board. Those are pretty bad trigger places for me.  Or I just get annoyed reading some of them. I usually stick to the General Forums and below. I also avoid the religious/spirituality/agnostic/atheist type boards, or the other ones I don't fit into like over 30s, teens or students.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes I avoid quite a lot of threads mainly in the Society & Culture and Frustration forums. It's not so much the topic itself that will upset me. I can just tell which threads will most likely cause arguments (as in negative confrontations, not healthy debates) between posters. People arguing in front of me upsets me way more than it should do and I have pretty much the same reaction when I see posters being nasty to each other online.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

No, it takes a lot for me to be upset or offended by something I read on a forum. There are some things I'll read that will make me roll my eyes, but I can keep scrolling without my mood being affected, and it certainly wouldn't be enough to make me avoid certain areas of the site.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Not upset per se but I don't look at the threads full of hot women in bikinis. Obviously some guys here get upset by the hot guy thread, seeing as how so many troll it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I avoid the Common Sense forum.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I do avoid certain threads because I know the chance of me being triggered will be quite high, but sometimes I'll read the opening post and then blind post because experience tells me the responses to the topic will be far more triggering than the OP. Most of that isn't social anxiety related though as my bigger triggers are weight loss/comparisons, calorie counting and other things; basically things I used to obsess over and get perversely competitive about :um.

And sometimes I avoid reading replies to my posts, because I'm just ridiculous enough to find the concept of people actually reading my waffle, let alone responding to it, anxiety inducing. There's a huge difference between posting waffle and it being ignored (or at the very least remaining unquoted) and having someone actually respond to what you're saying. I get the same panicked feeling that I always get when someone actually notices I exist when out and about.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't avoid _subject matter_ that triggers me (even though I should)--in fact that's often what I reply to the most vociferously and frequently... ;_; ...but _replies from users_, to my posts in such threads...those REALLY trigger me. :afr Those are what I avoid the most, so I come across as a "hit-and-run" poster who swoops into threads, argues, then disappears and doesn't bother to rebut any replies I get.

It isn't that I _can't_ rebut those points--chances are likely I could--it's that I hate confrontation and conflict so much, even from users I don't like or get along with (i. e., users I have the least respect for and thus no reason to fear what they think of me, since it's obvious what they think!), that I'm just too chicken to return and stand my ground to the end. I can't count how many times I've sat here shaking badly as I type, for these reasons.

I hate being a chicken. :sigh


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think everyone here knows that I don't avoid them. Lmao. Well I don't really get upset all that easy, just annoyed at some peoples BS. I think its more funny than hurtful when others strongly dislike me though.. so.. theres that.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I only avoid threads where I know the posters are going to sound like ****ing morons so sad to say quite a few.

Also the millions of "I'm ugly" threads because their mind numbingly boring.

Has nothing to do with triggers or emotions though.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have to amend my earlier answer. I do avoid the entire Society & Culture subforum, for obvious reasons! I would be ranting all day! :afr :afr :afr


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

As a user, I don't think I've ever read comments here that have triggered me mentally or emotionally. I've never felt the need to avoid anything on here.

I dealt with a few triggers in my time as a moderator though - namely being involved with some major incidents here, and seeing some _images_ that weren't easily 'unseen'.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

The whole forum triggers me, so I just give my point of view based on the thread title without ever reading anyone else's posts.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Yes. I take care not to be exposed to certain topics in the news, because in the past I've had acute stress reactions. 

Mostly I avoid threads that irritate me. If I'm irritated I'm more likely to get into petty arguments which I don't handle well. I can be impulsive and confrontational which makes others defensive or back peddle / tricky. And that in turn makes me stressed out yet simultaneously bored.


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes most of them


----------



## Irvy (Nov 27, 2013)

not at all


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think the concept of "triggers" is mostly BS cooked up by people who do not like to be responsible for their own actions. I feel that (by and large) the only trigger that exists is in my own head. An external force cannot force my mind to do anything that I will not allow it to do. Whatever goes on in my mind happens either because I choose for it to happen or I choose not to inhibit it.

That said, I cannot choose not to be upset (Or at least I usually don't try to). However, I can choose how I react to that.

I do not avoid anything.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I never look at anything to do with males opinions about females.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Where's the option for "I only really look for posts that I'll feel something about, and when I'm already feeling bad I intentionally seek ones that will make me feel worse because I end up being self destructive like that"?

I mean, potatoes. They're good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, any threads of user photos I now avoid like the plague. I should have learned long ago


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I usually avoid anything to do with "physical appearance as the main cause " type threads. I go out quite often, alone, and I have to say that looks hardly matter when it comes to making friends or relationships. I just see it as more of an excuse than a valid argument. While I don't have a high opinion of my looks, I do realize that my personality has a lot more to do with my social issues than my looks ever will.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. I sometimes avoid whole sections because of the kind of posts that will be in them. For the most part, I can brush off what I don't agree with or posts that are ignorant and nasty, but there are some posters and some topics that really get under my skin.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I avoid the picture section like the plague. After 40 years of being ugly, seeing pretty young people is like getting shot in the heart point blank with .44 Magnum


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't tend to avoid reading, but I do avoid posting sometimes in a thread. Some topics just get heated with even very neutral comments being posted in them.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm trying to avoid the section with pictures or any thread talking about looks. It just makes me ruminate over how ugly I am.



Paper Samurai said:


> I don't tend to avoid reading, but I do avoid posting sometimes in a thread. Some topics just get heated with even very neutral comments being posted in them.


Some people enjoy getting offended over anything, and will jump at the chance to attack other users. Such is the internet, lol.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Some people enjoy getting offended over anything, and will jump at the chance to attack other users. Such is the internet, lol.


True, this forum isn't as bad as some places on the net, but it does have it's moments :teeth


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, there are actually entire sections on the forum I try to avoid.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm an awful person who likes internet confrontations when bored so... No, no, I am drawn to certain posts on SAS.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I avoid these because I don't care or it's going to irritate me.

*-Post a Pic of Yourself (I look in this but will never post there)
-King/Queen of SAS Threads
-I Hate Being a Virgin 
-Threads that emphasize a member's popularity here
-I'm Ugly/Rate Me Threads
-Racial Stereotypes (Yea, they exist on here)
-No Fap Challenge Threads
-Threads of Nude Women
-Being Screwed if you can't do so-and-so at a certain age
-Escort Threads
-Religious/American Political Debates
-Threads that deal with people's unrealistic expectations about relationships.
-Really, Really, Really Long Posts*

My god. It makes me wonder why I'm still here.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

My word yes.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I just skip them because i think its not interesting.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

SuperSky said:


> Where's the option for "I only really look for posts that I'll feel something about, and when I'm already feeling bad I intentionally seek ones that will make me feel worse because I end up being self destructive like that"?
> 
> I mean, potatoes. They're good.


This, a million times over. Who doesn't like potatoes?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No. I want to sometimes but there are too many people pushing their politics and agendas which cause harm to others.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

The picture threads annoy me after a while. People whoring themselves off online in general annoys me.

There was a thread on here not too long ago with some woman complaining about being "ugly" and yet all her pictures were of her posing in front of mirrors.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been avoiding this thread for awhile, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Not any posts in particular, but I try to stay away from the frustration/venting section, I feel like if you focus on the all negatives the whole time and just complain about everything your gonna be worse off ya know?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I avoid the S&C forum almost entirely.

No problem with triggers, though.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I avoid the ones about BDD mostly. Don't really avoid anything else.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, I try to avoid the Frustration part all together..


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't avoid any forum sections or posts, but some upset me [make me feel worse] but I read them anyway.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No, but my mood will be affected. I read anything that looks interesting. Even some narrow minded prick's posts (I have a specific one in mind) will provide entertainment, though my blood will boil as a result. Besides, it's not as if there are red flags on every post that could possibly offend me. I know the the Society & Culture section is sure to be filled with offensive content, so yes, I do generally steer away, but other sections are free territory to have randomly offensive posts pop up. There are no warnings. And besides, once I start reading something, especially something that makes me angry, I only want to read the rest of it more as my raging emotions are flying and angry rebuttals are forming.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes: Most of the "Society & Culture" [sic] section. I just don't care about the latest Murican tabloid news flash.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Sometimes I can't tread through frustration when my mental spirit is really low. Reading it sometimes make my blood and bones reverberate w sadness. I feel so sad for us sometimes lol
but then i need someone to slap me

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

This is probably going to sound bad, but I have to say, sometimes I avoid posts from the Triumphs forum because um, I get jealous. :? And irritated with myself for not being able to do some of the same things. 

I'm ridiculous.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Yes, I try to avoid the Frustration part all together..


Me too.


----------



## Endry (Dec 3, 2013)

depends, like sensitive topics


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

No, because I have the peace of mind being safe in the knowledge that posts like those are clearly indicative of issues more frustrating to deal with for the other person than anything on me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I probably should avoid certain threads more but mostly I don't. I avoid frustration if I'm feeling down though.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm starting to avoid anything that's sexist or sparks a gender war. I don't mind most threads where people worry about their looks, since I realise self-image is a massive part of SA for many, but I hate the ones that are overly negative and the OP and certain posters just won't take "looks aren't all that important" or "you're not ugly" for an answer. I mostly avoid posting in them though, because they don't deserve the attention they get. 

It literally makes me angry when I see a thread that's just "Ugh, I hate being so ugly, because it ruins everything" or worse, "All women are gold diggers/all men are obsessed with sex" that has 3 to 5 pages of replies in a day, when there's dozens of threads where people have legitimate problems that only ever get one or two replies.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Of couse i do... 

I avoid them like hell. Which is a bit sad, i guess.

I mostly avoid anything that has the ability to lead to any help or feelings of elation- those are just nightmarish. So i tend to only post where there are fights about to explode


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> I've been avoiding this thread for awhile, so I'd say yes.


:lol


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I stay out of the atheism section for this reason.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Valtron said:


> The picture threads annoy me after a while. People whoring themselves off online in general annoys me.
> 
> There was a thread on here not too long ago with some woman complaining about being "ugly" and yet all her pictures were of her posing in front of mirrors.


this^^^ I avoid that **** at all costs, just too annoying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> As a user, I don't think I've ever read comments here that have triggered me mentally or emotionally. I've never felt the need to avoid anything on here.
> 
> I dealt with a few triggers in my time as a moderator though - namely being involved with some major incidents here, and seeing some _images_ that weren't easily 'unseen'.


^Yep, when one has been a mod, he has seen it all......and then something new comes along :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

what major incidents?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Need an option for "knows I might be triggered but forges ahead anyway like a bloody viking."

I don't even remember what triggered me other than the "post an image of yourself" thing. Damn my curiosity.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i put people i dont like on my ignore list so i dont have to read their posts <__<


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No I click on them and then feel pissed off. Can't help myself.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I avoid anything religious since I fear being attacked. I don't comment on the Society and Culture section but I do enjoy reading people's opinions. I even enjoy reading those who's views I don't agree with. I just don't don't think I'd add anything though. 

Oddly enough nothing but the religious stuff angers me. And I've read my share WTFstuff here


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I try to avoid catching the cooties.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, I evoid reading some. Especially those about relationships or the lack of relationships. I find them depressing and I lack needed experience to give proper advices. Only own thoughts on the matter.


----------

